# The thread for fillet brazed Schwinn, show them please



## dweenk (Feb 20, 2019)

If you have one show it here. It may be fully or partially fillet brazed.


----------



## Tim s (Feb 20, 2019)

Here are a couple of my fillet brazed bikes. The green and flamingo color bikes are Superiors. The Opaque blue bike is a Sports Tourer and the orange one is a Super Sport. They are all nice riding bikes. Tim


----------



## Eric Amlie (Feb 21, 2019)

'62 Radiant Gold Superior. My only unmodified fillet brazed Schwinn.





'62 Violet Superior





'62 Sky Blue Superior





'63 chromed Superior frameset





'76 Superior tourist





The above bike with a '77 Superior sport touring





Seller's pic of '66 Super Sport. I don't have any other photos of it, but I've gone through it, and redone the drivetrain with a Stronglight 99 triple and different rear derailleur(I don't remember what it is).





And finally, a '68 S/S Tourer frameset.


----------



## BLK80SLT (Feb 23, 2019)

My 78 Superior



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## junkman 59 (Feb 26, 2019)

Some odd ones


----------

